# ماهو مفتاح الجنة



## بدر الضياء (4 مارس 2011)

سؤال الى المسيحين
ماهو مفتاح الجنه؟


----------



## تيمو (4 مارس 2011)

لا يوجد جنة ... بل حياة أبدية ، ملكوت سماوي

مفتاحه الإيمان بالمسيح الذي سيُغيّر فكر وقلب ليسلك سلوك يتناسب مع كونه ابن لله ومؤمن !

شكراً


----------



## أَمَة (4 مارس 2011)

الجنة هي تعبير لا يمت الى المسيحية بصلة.
لو كانت الجنة هي المكان الصحيح للمؤمنين بعد الموت ويكون الرب الإله فيها لما يكون لها مفتاح لأن الله غير محدود بمكان يقفل في داخله ويفتح لمن يشاء. *هذا تفكير بشري وثني.*

*الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن بالمسيح هي مع الله في ملكوته الروحي الذي لا يحده مكان ولا زمان.... *

*لذلك لو استعملنا كلمة مفتاح بمعناها المجازي لقلنا أن السيد المسيح هو المفتاح. هو من قال عن نفسه:*



 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 9* أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى*. 

وأيضا:



 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6* قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ*: *«أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. *


*الآب = يعني الله السماوي = الملكوت.*


ارجو يا اخي ان تفكر لنفسك ولا تفكر بفكر غيرك.
سؤالك عن مفتاج الجنة طرح الكثير من المرات وكلنا عارفي ايه اللي وراء السؤال.
واليك بعض الروابط لو حبيت تقرأها:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128232
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24067
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122611

فيا ريت تقرأ الروابظ دي و تفكر بعقلك انت ولو عندك اسئلة جدية ترجع وتسأل هنا، والإ سيغلق الموضوع .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

إقتباس :
((وهذه الجمله كتبت ايضا علي عرش الرحمن))

هل عرش الرحمن مكان للكتابة عليه !!!!!

ومن الذى كتب !!!!!!
ومتى تمت الكتابة !!!!!!!!

وهل عرش الرحمن ثابت مع الله منذ الأزل ، أم يتم تجديده 
فإن كان ثابتاً منذ الأزل ، فمعنى ذلك أن هذه الكتابة أزلية ، وليس أزلى إلاَّ الله ، فهل تجعلون كتابة إسم هذا الإنسان أزلية ، فتكون موازية لله

فهل تتساوى الأزلية ، بين الله وبين كتابة هذا الإسم 

أليس فى ذلك تعلية للمخلوق ليتساوى بالخالق ، وتخفيض للخالق ليتساوى بالمخلوق !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critic (4 مارس 2011)

*اقترح على الاخوة فتح موضوع بأسم "الرد على اشهر اسئلة المسلمين" و تثبيته*
*و وضع فيه الاسئلة المشهورة باجابتها مثل :*

*ما هو مفتاح الجنة*
*هل تعبدون ثلاثة الهة*
*من كان يدير شئون العالم عندما صلب المسيح*
*كيف يأكل الله و يشرب و يصلب و يموت*
*اين قال يسوع انا الله اعبدونى*
*,,,,*
*الخ الخ*


----------



## أَمَة (4 مارس 2011)

حذف الرد الإسلامي لمخالفته لقوانين القسم
أخي *كريتيك *أشكرك على اقتراحك الي في بالي من زمان. سيتم في حينه بإذن الرب.​
يغلق لعدم التشتيت أكثر من ذلك.​


----------



## fredyyy (4 مارس 2011)

*مفتاح الجنة *

*كان مع أبونا آدم *

*وفقده بعدم طاعته لله *

*وفتح الشيطان جنة مشحونة بالملذات الجسدية *

*ومفتاحها عدم الإيمان بالمسيح الفادي *

*من يحب الفادي يحب الحياة الأبدية *

*في الجنة السماوية ... الله أبونا *

*ولا ُنحب الملذات الجسدية *

*لأننا ُنحب الله أبونا *
إشعياء 22 : 22 
وَأَجْعَلُ *مِفْتَاحَ* بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ *فَيَفْتَحُ* 
وَلَيْسَ مَنْ *يُغْلِقُ* وَيُغْلِقُ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْتَحُ. 

متى 16 : 19 
وَأُعْطِيكَ *مَفَاتِيحَ* مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ 
فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 

​


----------

